# XM Satellite antenna and installation



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I will be getting XM Satellite radio and purchasing the Delphi SKYFi2 unit. I was browsing the instructions for the installation of the antenna. My questions/comments are:

It states that severe degradation of the signal will occur if NOT placed on the roof. It suggests NOT to put it on the exterior side of the window and especially not anywhere inside the car. Where has everyone put theirs? And how is the signal?

Also, I noticed that the antenna has a wire that will run from the outside of the car to the interior. I thought it was wireless? This factor is making me reconsider getting the system.

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> I will be getting XM Satellite radio and purchasing the Delphi SKYFi2 unit. I was browsing the instructions for the installation of the antenna. My questions/comments are:
> 
> It states that severe degradation of the signal will occur if NOT placed on the roof. It suggests NOT to put it on the exterior side of the window and especially not anywhere inside the car. Where has everyone put theirs? And how is the signal?
> 
> ...


I have Sirius, but I'm assuming they are similar. The unit does require two wires - one to the power supply, and one to the antenna. The "wireless" feature is that you can play it through your car stereo without hooking up a wire from the Sat unit to your head via the internal FM modulator.

I have my antenna wire run beside the console, under the drivers floor mat, between the back seet and the side of the car (excess wire tucked), and the magnet antenna stuck to the grille on the speaker as far back as it would go in the window. I have yet to have reception drop out other than for tree cover.

Gerry


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> I will be getting XM Satellite radio and purchasing the Delphi SKYFi2 unit. I was browsing the instructions for the installation of the antenna. My questions/comments are:
> 
> It states that severe degradation of the signal will occur if NOT placed on the roof. It suggests NOT to put it on the exterior side of the window and especially not anywhere inside the car. Where has everyone put theirs? And how is the signal?
> 
> ...



I have installed my xm on my gto. I was just as concerned as you seem to be with running the antenna outside, but I managed to make it happen with no damage. I you would like pics, I could get them sometime... Anyways, I just mounted my Roady XT on the air vent above the temp control and just ran the antenna wire in the crevasses of the dash (On the drivers side) until I got to the door. Here I usually like to pull up the weather stripping to make the install more pro, but I did not want to do that on my new gto, so I just ran it around the weather stripping. Yes the door closes on the wire, but the weather stripping is soft enought to accomadate the wire without damage. I then went around the fender (another not wanting to damage to look pro point) then placed the wire in the windshield weather stripping. Ran all the way down the roof (the black plastic that is closest to the door) to the back window weather stripping and used the magnetic antenna to slap on the center rear portion of the roof. It looks great. Just remember to work you way to the middle when laying the wire down (The middle is the portion nearest the door under the dash) because you will need to place your excess wire here. If I do it again I would either move the antenna more up on the rear portion of the roof (towards the front) or Just install it right out of the front windshield weather stripping because the antenna gets a better view of "rock" and "roll" the two birds in the sky. Any other questions? Well worth it in my opinion. Oh and don't forget to place something under the delphi support if you vent mount it, otherwise the support will damage the black plastic below the vent. Good luck, let me know if you need any other help...

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, I have an XM radio, roady 2 and I mounted the antenna on the top of the inside rear view mirror. I only get a fade when I go under a bridge or viaduct. Otherwise, great reception. I have no antennas on the outside of the car.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

If anyone has pics to post, that would be helpful. I am thinking of getting the Sirius, but not sure if I like the idea of putting the antenna on the outside.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the friendly advice. I have not purchased the unit yet, but I will definitely consider the advice given. I will give an update when it is complete.

Pics were requested by another member. I wouldn't mind seeing them as well if it is not too much trouble.

Thanks again. :cheers


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i put mine about 2 inches back on the roof from the front windshield. i ran the wire along the outside of the windshield by lifting the edge of the weatherstripping and tucking the wire underneath. i then snuck it down between the right front quarter panel and the passenger door, under the glove box and then up through the console, with the excess wire hidden in there.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I intalled these for a living a couple of years ago and really on my car I have xm. XM and sirius are not any different installation wise. Mine is on my trunk lid in the center two inches from the window seal. And really you would be suprised at how much signal it can get atany point of your car. the only thing you really need to make sure of is that the antenna is attached or magnatized to a metal surface greater than 6inch by 6 inch. it doesn't matter wear in that limited space just a prefered metal plate. Again I have mine on the trunk lid and it is magnatically mounted so If I want to leave my car somewere I don't trust I can move the antenna inside trunk so no one sees it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

alptbird said:


> I intalled these for a living a couple of years ago and really on my car I have xm. XM and sirius are not any different installation wise. Mine is on my trunk lid in the center two inches from the window seal. And really you would be suprised at how much signal it can get atany point of your car. the only thing you really need to make sure of is that the antenna is attached or magnatized to a metal surface greater than 6inch by 6 inch. it doesn't matter wear in that limited space just a prefered metal plate. Again I have mine on the trunk lid and it is magnatically mounted so If I want to leave my car somewere I don't trust I can move the antenna inside trunk so no one sees it.


Thats good to know / Thanx


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the install pix. My Dad put a receiver in his SUV yesterday. Tested the antenna by putting it on the dash -- and the reception was crap. Yours looks like it would work a heck of a lot better...


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Thanks for the install pix. My Dad put a receiver in his SUV yesterday. Tested the antenna by putting it on the dash -- and the reception was crap. Yours looks like it would work a heck of a lot better...


I had my antenna in the windshield on my Bonneville, and it worked fine unless I had the windshield wipers on ;-) I think mounting it in the windshield or back glass only works well if the slant on the window is drastic and there's a large portion of the sky exposed. Glass itself will not block recpetion, but if you have a windshield that is more vertical than horizontal, you will not be happy.

Like I stated before, I experienced no unusual dropouts in my install...I'll take and post pictures this weekend. I already promised I'd do that once, so I need to get off my @ss and get 'er done.

My install too 5 minutes, and would take 1 minute to remove to install in a rental or other car.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*My Sirius Installation*

Here's my Sirius installation...it takes just a few minutes, doesn't modify your car at all, and can be removed in less than a minute. You can also tuck the antenna and wires to hide them when you park if you're afraid of theft. I take the receiver with me into the office at work, and don't hide anything else.

Here's the view of the Starmate Replay



Another shot



It stays plugged in



The antenna. I ran the wire down beside the DS seat.



If someone notices this from the outside of the car, they're good.



Hope this helps...


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

He is a good antenna for mounting on the inside for the Sirius.

http://www.grubbsperformance.com/Me...D&Product_Code=SPW1&Category_Code=M35-45Audio


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I finally set up the XM radio. I mounted the antenna on one of the rear speakers and ran the wires similar to the pictures that ShoddyHog has posted. It works great.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is my XM install and antenna. The installer was able to mount the bracket coming out through the plastic trimwork so no cutting or holes were involved. The antenna ran under the dash, through the floorboard, out a built in hole behind back seat, and around the rear window seal. I get great reception.


----------

